# It's a sad world....



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, we could just pretend the whole world is rainbows and unicorns, but I don't think that is helpful or realistic in any way.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Well, we could just pretend the whole world is rainbows and unicorns, but I don't think that is helpful or realistic in any way.


I the rainbows and unicorn thing is why we have all the need for drills and guards.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> I the rainbows and unicorn thing is why we have all the need for drills and guards.


Exactly.
Preparing for emergencies is the only sensible thing to do.
Pretending the world is safe is delusional.
It never has been and never will be.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Home schooling and in some homes that may not be a safe alternative.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


Kids are more likely to be killed at home by their parents than shot in school.
Drunk drivers kill more people than "assault weapons".
"Sad" is when one dwells on it rather than doing something proactive to help.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

painterswife said:


> It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


We did Nuclear strike drills either get against the wall in the hall way away from windows or under a skeletonized desk may as well have covered my head with a book but then we had to cover our eyes.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Tornado drills here also.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Exactly.
> Preparing for emergencies is the only sensible thing to do.
> Pretending the world is safe is delusional.
> It never has been and never will be.


We must be afraid. very afraid. we must be told what to do and what to think. Dude you need to stop drinking the kool aid.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Taking Christ out leaves a big hole.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> We must be afraid. very afraid. we must be told what to do and what to think. Dude you need to stop drinking the kool aid.


Don't try to equate being prepared for whatever might happen with being afraid all the time.
I don't care what you do or what you think as long as you aren't trying to force it on me.
You're free to be as naive as you want to be.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I remember the drill where we all went down into the nuclear fallout shelter in our grade school.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Taking Christ out leaves a big hole.


Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.

I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I'd be afraid of SOME religious education...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

anniew said:


> Well, I'd be afraid of SOME religious education...


Which religion(s) would that be? Or are you referencing the horrendous abuse in PA?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


There was a prayer said every morning in my elementary school.

We had fire drills, tornadoe drills and nuclear drills. And we were taught about strangers repeatedly.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


You probably just missed it.........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engel_v._Vitale


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> You probably just missed it.........
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engel_v._Vitale


Yup, I was born in 1962, and went to kindergarten in 1967.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


Religious teachings per se I don't recall, but I do recall having opening prayers, having open discussions about God, particularly in science class. (Science teacher was also a preacher) we also had discussions about numerous religions in civics class.... (Also by science teacher). We said the pledge including "under God" every morning. Prayers were said prior to ball games, (mostly for those opponents that were fixing to get their lil backside whooped!) most all school events or activities included a prayer of some sort. I don't recall having many prayers in the high school parking lot.... Which contained a wide array of firearms that nobody freaked out about!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

In England we also had religious education. Our teacher was a vicar who also taught us about world religions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


My second grade teacher was the last teacher I had that read the Bible to the class.

Christ is needed in the homes to help make our schools safe.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> My second grade teacher was the last teacher I had that read the Bible to the class.
> 
> Christ is needed in the homes to help make our schools safe.


If one so believes, religion should be taught at home. It doesn't belong in public school, the Constitution is pretty clear on that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> In England we also had religious education. Our teacher was a vicar who also taught us about world religions.


I don't think that other religions are what most want in school. I think there would be meltdowns of epic proportion if little Billy had a mandatory class regarding the teaching of islam. I do think it would help understand other religions though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> If one so believes, religion should be taught at home. It doesn't belong in public school, the Constitution is pretty clear on that.


No the Constitution does not require the removal of Christ from schools. 

Background. In the cases Engel v. Vitale (1962) and Abington *School* District v. Schempp (1963), the United States Supreme Court ruled that government mandated *school prayer* is unconstitutional under the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment. However voluntary *prayer* is not unconstitutional.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think that other religions are what most want in school. I think there would be meltdowns of epic proportion if little Billy had a mandatory class regarding the teaching of islam. I do think it would help understand other religions though.


Who said it had to be mandatory?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> If one so believes, religion should be taught at home. It doesn't belong in public school, the Constitution is pretty clear on that.


With every effort by your kind to remove any and all vestige of Christ from public education you have effectively removed it from home. School plays an over sized role in what makes a home. Children are indoctrinated by the likes of you from a very young age in our public school system until they graduate as Godless beasts and become parents.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> No the Constitution does not require the removal of Christ from schools.
> 
> Background. In the cases Engel v. Vitale (1962) and Abington *School* District v. Schempp (1963), the United States Supreme Court ruled that government mandated *school prayer* is unconstitutional under the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment. However voluntary *prayer* is not unconstitutional.


I said it doesn't belong in school due to the separation of church and state based on the First Amendment.

This is the post:


Irish Pixie said:


> If one so believes, religion should be taught at home. It doesn't belong in public school, the Constitution is pretty clear on that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> With every effort by your kind to remove any and all vestige of Christ from public education you have effectively removed it from home. School plays an over sized role in what makes a home. Children are indoctrinated by the likes of you from an very young age in our public school system until they graduate as Godless beasts and become parents.


My kind? Please don't get all bitter and angry over my opinion again. I don't subscribe to religion, I don't care what you and yours do as long as it doesn't violate my rights.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I said it doesn't belong in school due to the separation of church and state based on the First Amendment.


Fake fact, or in other words, a lie.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Fake fact, or in other words, a lie.


Take it up with Thomas J.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

"Praise Jesus and Amen children. Bobby, I've got something we need to talk about in the janitors closet"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> My kind? Please don't get all bitter and angry over my opinion again. I don't subscribe to religion, I don't care what you and yours do as long as it doesn't violate my rights.


Your kind.... Just the way it is. 

I understand your place in the world and I understand mine.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> "Praise Jesus and Amen children. Bobby, I've got something we need to talk about in the janitors closet"


It is the programmed response like that we get from our schools. You cannot show one utterance where Christ fosters pedophilia. 

The janitor, alone, is the pedophile.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's kinda creepy.


More than "kinda". Where does a thought like that even come from?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> More than "kinda". Where does a thought like that even come from?


The thought behind that post is taken from the news.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> The thought behind that post is taken from the news.


Where again, you use a man and his fallen state to propagandize against Christ. That is what makes you, that kind.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't subscribe to religion, I don't care what you and yours do as long as it doesn't violate my rights.





Irish Pixie said:


> I said it doesn't belong in school due to the separation of church and state based on the First Amendment.





Irish Pixie said:


> It doesn't belong in public school, the Constitution is pretty clear on that.


Great example where facts are not facts. What people call fake news is just either a segment of truth giving a false impression or a statement that is nearly true, but not actually true. Your belief that the First Amendment bans voluntary observances of Christian beliefs, wonderful guides like the Ten Commandments, isn't exactly the intent nor the actual wording. Prayer in school is not a violation of your rights. Separation of church and State protects us from a government mandated religion, nothing more.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is the programmed response like that we get from our schools. You cannot show one utterance where Christ fosters pedophilia.
> 
> The janitor, alone, is the pedophile.


It ain't the janitor I was talking about, unless he was the priest delivering the morning school prayer....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> It ain't the janitor I was talking about, unless he was the priest delivering the morning school prayer....


Again, the priest is a man, a fallen man, with no teachings of Christ to use to justify his actions. You just want to use it to spin it against Christ.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Where again, you use a man and his fallen state to propagandize against Christ. That is what makes you, that kind.


I'm the kind that realizes that people are people no matter if they have faith or not. There are people of faith that are pedophiles, sex traffickers, wife beaters, etc., exactly like there are people of no faith thet do the same thing.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Again, the priest is a man, a fallen man, with no teachings of Christ to use to justify his actions. You just want to use it to spin it against Christ.





Irish Pixie said:


> I'm the kind that realizes that people are people no matter if they have faith or not. There are people of faith that are pedophiles, sex traffickers, wife beaters, etc., exactly like there are people of no faith thet do the same thing.


Dang! maybe you two agree more than you realize. I'm not against "Christ" or what ever term you use to define The Creator. I'm against the religious fervor that men have built up over the centuries to support their views or agendas.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The only time religion that should be brought up in a school system is a class teaching the basics about various religions. None in particular. Church, family, and friends can handle the teaching about religion. 
A student, teachers, friends and family that are willing to follow the laws of this country will do well enough in learning and teaching right and wrong for this society.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> The only time religion that should be brought up in a school system is a class teaching the basics about various religions. None in particular. Church, family, and friends can handle the teaching about religion.
> A student, teachers, friends and family that are willing to follow the laws of this country will do well enough in learning and teaching right and wrong for this society.


I disagree. To teach all, or to teach one is equally wrong.

To allow the voluntary practice of any, and of all, is the only just use of the public space.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I fear that if we don't teach about the various forms of religions, in our public schools, the door will be left open for the indoctrination of the children by the various sects, outside the schools. A carefully developed curriculum which does not advocate any articular form of religion but speaks to how religion came to be and how it played a part in the development of man and society would be useful, IMHO.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> I fear that if we don't teach about the various forms of religions, in our public schools, the door will be left open for the indoctrination of the children by the various sects, outside the schools. A carefully developed curriculum which does not advocate any articular form of religion but speaks to how religion came to be and how it played a part in the development of man and society would be useful, IMHO.


I think we have proven here, and most everywhere, one cannot be neutral about their belief system. The lack of a belief system is just another belief system

Open air is the only place free ideas stay free. The government, and schools, are not open air.


To teach religion in the confines of the government is wrong, the practice of one's belief within the government is not wrong.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

That's why I don't advocate the teaching of a particular religion in public schools, just the concept of religion in general.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I think we have proven here, and most everywhere, one cannot be neutral about their belief system. The lack of a belief system is just another belief system
> 
> Open air is the only place free ideas stay free. The government, and schools, are not open air.
> 
> ...


Lack of a belief system? Having a belief system does not mean you believe in religion of a god. It may be as simple as a moral code. We can all have a moral code and not believe their is a god.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


I remember having to go out in the hall and kneeling with our hands clasped over our heads waiting for the Russians to bomb our little butts into oblivion.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I always wondered how crouching under our desk was going to save us from a nuclear bomb.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> I always wondered how crouching under our desk was going to save us from a nuclear bomb.


It was to protect you from flying glass and debris.

If you're too close to ground zero, it won't make any difference, but if you're far enough away it could very well save your life.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you for the illumination! So who should I thank for not having my eye poked out 372 miles from ground zero


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And apparently it's OK, correct? As the post that I referenced as political is still standing.
> 
> *You report posts *in your own special way.


I have told you repeatedly I don't report anything other than SPAM
The post you complained about (along with the entire thread) is no longer in GC.

You also didn't answer my question.
Are you going to pretend the source of your quote was *not* a politician?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I said it doesn't belong in school due to the separation of church and state based on the First Amendment.
> 
> This is the post:


You may want to refer to the amendment itself. There is no mention of a separation of church and state, but there is that line about the free practice of anyone's religion.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

painterswife said:


> It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


First 5 years was in country school with about 35 kids. We never had any kind of drill. No pray or anything along them lines. Got enough of that at home. 
In the city big schools we did have fire drills maybe 2 times a year at the most. Nothing else just study. In college can only remember a couple fire drills.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

tornado and bomb drills were basically the same thing. fire drills we went outside. Principal had a box covered with red paper. that was a fire. whoever saw it in the hallway was to sound the fire alarm. that was a disc from a plow mounted on a stand in the main hallway, with a bolt dropped down through the center hole. You beat on the disc with the bolt until everyone was out of the building.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> So who should I thank for not having my eye poked out 372 miles from ground zero


What ground zero?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What ground zero?


Ground zero being 372 miles away. Took me a minute to sort that out too. Actually I'm thinking there wouldn't be much destruction that far away but at 30 miles there may still be a lot of flying debri. Being under the desk might save an eye.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

*First Amendment:*
An amendment to the United States Constitution guaranteeing the rights of free expression and action that are fundamental to democratic government. These rights include freedom of assembly, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, and freedom of speech. The government is empowered, however, to restrict these freedoms if expression threatens to be destructive. Argument over the extent of First Amendment freedoms has often reached the Supreme Court. (See clear and present danger, libel, and obscenity.)

*separation of church and state:*
The principle that government must maintain an attitude of neutrality toward religion. Many view separation of church and state as required by the First Amendment (see also First Amendment). The First Amendment not only allows citizens the freedom to practice any religion of their choice, but also prevents the government from officially recognizing or favoring any religion.

*Note:*
The relationship between church and state has been extremely controversial since the first settlers arrived in America to escape religious persecution in Europe, and many cases involving the issue have reached the Supreme Court.

https://www.dictionary.com/browse/separation-of-church-and-state

As for religion in school, I don't think it needs to be there, as in this day and age, we are a mixing bowl of religion and beliefs. When my daughter was in Texas while my husband was stationed at Ft. Hood, she wore one of my sweatshirts with a large pentagram on it, witch writing on it, and it was in the remembrance of the Salem witch trials. Several students were greatly offended by it so she was called into the principles office and told to either change the shirt, turn it inside out or go home. She said fine, because we are Pagan, the crosses students wear AND the "WWJD" shirts offend my sense of religion, what will you do about them? I hope the same what your doing to me. She was allowed to wear the sweatshirt, as was, for the rest of the day. 

I agree with PaintersWife, it isn't religion that is needed in school, it is discipline, moral values, personal responsibility for one's actions, it is patience, being humble, and modesty, all the things that are thrown to the wayside in today's society.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Obviously I pulled 372 miles out of my..... Just trying to point out the absurdity of the value of hiding under a desk during a nuclear attack. If I was 373 miles away perhaps my x-ray glasses would have saved me


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Grey Mare said:


> *First Amendment:*
> An amendment to the United States Constitution guaranteeing the rights of free expression and action that are fundamental to democratic government. These rights include freedom of assembly, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, and freedom of speech. The government is empowered, however, to restrict these freedoms if expression threatens to be destructive. Argument over the extent of First Amendment freedoms has often reached the Supreme Court. (See clear and present danger, libel, and obscenity.)
> 
> *separation of church and state:*
> ...


Morality is what we need. The problem with having to teach it in schools is that some base their morality in their religion. If they morality is derived from their religion then they should be teaching it at home. Basic morality, teaching right from wrong. Teaching what basic bad behaviour is are things that can be taught it the younger grades. Ethics in later grades.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


Why does that not surprise me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Taking Christ out leaves a big hole.


The saddest part is that people refuse to see that.

When I was a kid I would look for arrowheads and interesting stones, we would hit the piles of rock the highway department would dump on the side of the road. Once you got into the groove you could go through a 100 gallons quick, there would be a moment you were about to toss that handful and get another and you stopped yourself, and looked again more intently and I have found some rare stones. Religion and religious people can be worse than the nonreligious, I found that just because you thought you got a useless or bad handful look again there might be something beautiful you almost threw away.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Didn't think I said anything out of the way. Must have I guess. That's why I mostly read instead of post. Hard to come here and read anymore. Just when I tried to get in on a conversation it gets deleted.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> I think we have proven here, and most everywhere, one cannot be neutral about their belief system. The lack of a belief system is just another belief system
> 
> Open air is the only place free ideas stay free. The government, and schools, are not open air.
> 
> ...


I prefer to keep the teaching and indoctrination and the practice of religion out of government. Let’s stick to the laws of the government. Not the various religious beliefs. To many rights and wrongs and debate on right and wrong. 

The second one little religious idea or practice affects providing and enforcing the rules of government then we got a big problem. Personally I would prefer all religious activity to be kept out of the public domain. Keep in one home or church.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

SRSLADE said:


> We must be afraid. very afraid. we must be told what to do and what to think. Dude you need to stop drinking the kool aid.


Any serious event that happens with regularity need to be explained and organized so everyone is on the same page. The big issue is fire, if no one knows where the rally point is someone can die by being left in the burning structure or thinking someone is still in and people go back and get trapped and killed. The buddy system is part of bonding for children and teaches them responsibility for themselves and others. Think of it a social lamination we are stronger together than apart. We see where loners and introverts become less than their potential and sometimes dangerous.

Fear Oh Yea unless you have lost someone or been in a event where there are not enough medics, supplies transportation, fire suppression equipment or doctors if your not afraid for yourself or others but have the training or will to focus and handle the emergency more people will die. 

Children need some routine to galvanize them into a responsible unit if for any reason there is an emergency and get some basic training and learn to take directions or else they will be unable to function in an emergency.
If your not afraid of natural disasters you just have not experienced a bad enough one where others yu care about are in life threatening situations where you realize there is nothing between life and death but luck or God I'll take the second every time.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's only a sad world if you're a sad person, the world I live in is pretty good.

I just got a call from Blake telling me he's headed to his first day of 1st grade and just how stoked he is. I'm really excited for him


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> Which religion(s) would that be? Or are you referencing the horrendous abuse in PA?


If you can't guess, watch Ann Barnhardt's videos or David Wood in a nutshell about 20 minutes from the mouth of a victim who was a member watch this--from Brigitte Gabrie

 
18:24
Watch later


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Between government, corporations, and the religious organizations the average individual seems to have less say in their lifestyle and desires as time goes by. If a groups lifestyle is so great then it would seem others would be jumping at the chance to join in. Funny how that does not happen. Instead its a law for this and a law for that regardless of personal believes. 
Sure would be nice if we could live and let live.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> It's only a sad world if you're a sad person, the world I live in is pretty good.
> 
> I just got a call from Blake telling me he's headed to his first day of 1st grade and just how stoked he is. I'm really excited for him


 Good for him! Too bad you can't be there to share the experience.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Between government, corporations, and the religious organizations the average individual seems to have less say in their lifestyle and desires as time goes by. If a groups lifestyle is so great then it would seem others would be jumping at the chance to join in. Funny how that does not happen. Instead its a law for this and a law for that regardless of personal believes.
> Sure would be nice if we could live and let live.


Live and let live works for me. Never have cared much for meddlers!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Were religious teachings ever allowed in public school? I don't remember any religious education.
> 
> I also don't remember anything except fire drills.


Teachings - not so much in the public schools but: prayers, and religious holidays, and religious songs sung at those religious holidays parties and concerts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Obviously I pulled 372 miles out of my..... Just trying to point out the absurdity of the value of hiding under a desk during a nuclear attack. If I was 373 miles away perhaps my x-ray glasses would have saved me


But it's not absurd.
It's possible to survive if you're not too close to the actual detonation provided you use some common sense.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> But it's not absurd.
> It's possible to survive if you're not too close to the actual detonation provided you use some common sense.


Yep, most of the people survived the attack on Japan. Those very near ground zero were taken out instantly of course but there were a great many survivors just a few miles away.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Again, the priest is a man, a fallen man, with no teachings of Christ to use to justify his actions. You just want to use it to spin it against Christ.


Christ is fine, organized religion is the problem


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

coolrunnin said:


> Christ is fine, organized religion is the problem


I have often wondered about people going somewhere and setting in a crowd and funding someone else to read and interpret and tell them what their religious book of choice says and what they should do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> I have often wondered about people going somewhere and setting in a crowd and funding someone else to read and interpret and tell them what their religious book of choice says and what they should do.


There are many verses that explain why association is good. There are no verses that justify Joel Osteen.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Morality, values, ethics are based on a higher intelligence than you are I. No opinion here. Whether you choose to believe it or not is just that, your choice. Just own it.
To claim your own morals, to posture on a set of "core" values is all good, but if we all make our own, then no one else really has the authority to decide if they are right or wrong, good or bad; but yet they do, because there is a collective mindset of ideal born of something.
Moral relativism is myopic akin to grading on a scale.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I went to school and learnt to read and write. Pity that it seems to have taken a back seat

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Some of ya'all need to try out a Cowboy Church.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yep, most of the people survived the attack on Japan. Those very near ground zero were taken out instantly of course but there were a great many survivors just a few miles away.


Who ended up with all sorts of cancer's, tumors and health issues. So, if you think that is "surviving" then...


----------



## Team Honey Badger (Jul 24, 2018)

painterswife said:


> It is sad that children have so many more things they have to drill for in school. We did the fire drill only.


I’m currently in AZ, 20 minutes from the border of Mexico... we have so many gangs here, lots of poverty, lots of sad situations and lots of folks working two or three jobs to provide for their families.

I work in the classroom and can tell you first hand, it’s a reality check every dang day of the current state in the U.S.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Who ended up with all sorts of cancer's, tumors and health issues. So, if you think that is "surviving" then...


You don't think that is surviving?


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> You don't think that is surviving?


Um no...I sure don't. Being in pain for the rest of my life is NOT a good or even decent quality of life, neither are the tests, chemo, etc....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> You don't think that is surviving?


It's a life changer for sure. As a cancer "survivor" myself I know for a fact that even though I'm still breathing my life will never be the same. Simple things like eating a meal without wondering with each bite... Is this the one that's going to choke me to death? Not being able to perform the simplest of tasks..... Life is more than just survival, or should be.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Grey Mare said:


> Um no...I sure don't. Being in pain for the rest of my life is NOT a good or even decent quality of life, neither are the tests, chemo, etc....


Thanks for answering. My guess is their entire life after the blast wasn't only decades of severe pain. But your mileage may vary so we will leave it there.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The world has changed.
We are forced more and more to tolerate the intolerable, we must accept abnormal behavior, or at least pretend to.
We are more divided than ever, and instead of trying to pull the country together, we are blaming Trump and calling him a racist and fascist while ignoring or defending the real racists and fascists.
But as long as nobody gets their feelings hurt and people are voting for the right (left) party, then who cares what happens to people right?
After all, we can ignore a terrorist training camp training kids to kill right here in the country, and that's ok?
And people have the absolute gall to pretend to be outraged because someone used a word?
We are being pitted against each other and foolish, gullible people are helping it happen.
Reality is just a foreign concept to some people.


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

The world is and has been full of sadness and happiness. Let's not make more of it because spoiled middle class american kids have to be inconvenienced by drilling the realities of the world. There are places on this planet with warlords stealing children to join their army, children being chained to work stations instead of getting recess even an entire country under threat from the whims of the petulant child that runs it (N. Korea)

It's also a world full of beauty, people overcoming all obstacles and giving of themselves for others, where nature finds away, despite mans' interference, to adapt and grow. It's all about perspective.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

pairofthrees said:


> The world is and has been full of sadness and happiness. Let's not make more of it because spoiled middle class american kids have to be inconvenienced by drilling the realities of the world. There are places on this planet with warlords stealing children to join their army, children being chained to work stations instead of getting recess even an entire country under threat from the whims of the petulant child that runs it (N. Korea)
> 
> It's also a world full of beauty, people overcoming all obstacles and giving of themselves for others, where nature finds away, despite mans' interference, to adapt and grow. It's all about perspective.


Well said.


----------

